# Hi!



## AmieA (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am new to owning mice and forums! I hope to get some good advice from experienced mouse owners!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome XD


----------

